# CT MTB Suggestions



## skiMEbike (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking for some spots to ride in greater hartford area....Looks like I will have an opportunity to ride in CT this weekend, and I wanted to try some new spots.   I've ridden the Reservoir trails numerous times & I have ridden at Case Mtn a couple times, so looking for some other suggestions....Preferably something in close proximity to WHartford, and fairly easy to navigate with some decent signage and/or maps online.   Initially considering Nepaug or Nassahegon, but open to other suggestions.

Prompt replies appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 12, 2016)

Come on up to Burlington and ride the great trails of Nassahegon! NWCT NEMBA has a big group ride heading out tomorrow morning with one of the Giant factory pros. I'll feed more info later tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 12, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/565592190279327/


----------



## skiMEbike (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info.   

We ended up riding the reservoir trails.  As always...Some fun stuff over there, however it can be confusing to "know where you are" at times.   The heat was a bit un-motivating (real feel temp on Saturday was 113 degrees).


----------

